# Gebraucht PC Kaufen - was beachten?



## Pretok (5. Januar 2017)

Hey Leute würde diesen Pc gebraucht kaufen:

i5 4690
gigabyte z97p d3
GTX 970
8gb RAM
Windows 10
Asus vg248qe Monitor im Preis auch drin

für 470 Euro.

Würde ihn selber abholen. Was soll ich beachten und welche Benchmarks sollte ich testen.?


----------



## azzih (5. Januar 2017)

Ka wenns läuft dann läufts wenn net dann net.  Nicht viel was du da vor Ort testen kannst.

Sieht aufn ersten Blick vernünftig aus, wenn du noch 8 Gig RAM dazu packst dann sollte der auch heute keine Probleme haben. Würd halt mal einschalten um zu gucken ob Monitor oder Graka keine Macken haben.


----------



## Erok (5. Januar 2017)

Hi 

Wie azzih schrieb, kannst Du da nicht viel testen. Den Monitor auf Pixelfehler absuchen, dann einfach einen Benchmark wie Furmark durch laufen lassen, ob die Graka Bildfehler raus haut oder nicht. Und auf die Festplatte hören, ob diese komische Knacks-Geräusche von sich gibt.

Mehr kannst Du da nicht wirklich tun. Aber der Preis ist auf jedenfall ganz okay mit Monitor 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Matze135 (5. Januar 2017)

Gehäuse mal öffnen und schauen ob was Verschmort Riecht.


----------



## Pretok (5. Januar 2017)

ok danke. Werde dann furmark  und 3dmark testversion laufen lassen und am pc schnüffeln


----------

